# [JOGL] 2 Renderfelder



## Memphis (29. Dez 2007)

Hallo

Mein Problem ist ich bastel gerade ein bissel an meinem Karteneditor rum. Jetzt bin ich auf folgendes Problem gestoßen: ich habe in der Mitte ein JPanel das mit Hilfe von JOGL meine Karte anzeigt. Soweit so gut. Nun habe ich noch eine kleine Auswahl auf der linken Seite, dort kann man halt Objekte, Bodenfläche etc. auswählen die auf die Karte gepackt werden können.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob es möglich ist auf die selben Texturen zuzugreifen die ich auf meinem Mittelpanel geladen hab um sie nicht noch einmal laden zu müssen, das ich diese dann da wieder zum Zeichnen benutzen kann.

Kennt jemand irgendwo nen Link wo sowas beschrieben ist? 

MFG Memphis


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2007)

hi,

jede Textur hat ja eine ID. Hast du schon probiert, die ID's zwischen den Renderfeldern auszutauschen? Ich nehme an, die ID's sind eindeutig für beide Renderfelder.


----------



## Memphis (29. Dez 2007)

Mein Problem ist ein 2. Renderfeld zu erzeugen, dass darauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## Gast (31. Dez 2007)

Bietet JOGL keine shared Contexte an?


----------



## Memphis (31. Dez 2007)

sicherlich, aber ich weis net wie :/


----------



## Evil-Devil (1. Jan 2008)

Ok, keine Minute mit Google und den API Docs von JOGL. -_-



			
				JOGL API DOCS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> GLCanvas(GLCapabilities capabilities, GLCapabilitiesChooser chooser, GLContext shareWith, GraphicsDevice device)
> Creates a new GLCanvas component.


Die API Docs sollte man sich schon downloaden!


----------

